# Modular with Residential Sprinklers



## forensics (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Guys an Gals

I know you folks could help so here is the question...

1) If a modular home is factory built how would your jurisdiction handle the permitting and approval of a "multipurpose" residential sprinkler system

2) Would you accept the service line as installed by the plumber or well driller if a nameplate with the pressure and flow requirements is clearly stated

3) What documentation would you require from the modular builder

4) Would a qualified designer (NICET IV) be adequate for the plans and calcs

5) Could the builder complete the installation with third party inspections by qualified agencies

Modular and manufactured homes could be sprinkled for less than $1 PSF if and only if we can work out the regulation process. I know there are those who will object (Sprinkler contractors and stick home builders but we have a couple of plants that are ready to sprinkle their entire product lines IF and ONLY IF we can meet local and state requirements.

So Please let me know how you see this issue with prejudice for or against the sprinklers

Thanks ya'll

PS: The plants involved are currently serving SC NC Tn Ga Virginia and Maryland


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2013)

Cannot speak for those states

But, I could see an agreement with either state or local ahj, that if the pre plumbed them at the factory, with plans approved either byt the state or city, and water supply met the standards. Let them set the buildings that way.

With eiter local ahj final inspection or third party.

In our state the supply can be installed by a plumber.

Once again cannot speak for those states, but seems like a doable thing, just have to get all parties involved to aggree.


----------



## Forest (Sep 17, 2013)

Doesn't the states already require approval for all aspects of construction.The modular home is built and inspected during the process by a state certified third party.The third party also reviews the plans and system sets for the plant.So why would they not require it for the sprinkler system(third party approval from in house).You could require the unit specific plans and do a inspection on site of the final connections.


----------

